# enough to see/do @ fairmont hot springs,bc summer?



## elaine (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi. We (family--me and DH, 3 teens, 1 grandma) want to spend 1 week in the BC/Alberta area. We would love to get a late July/early Aug 2015 RCI trade into the Canmore/Banff area. But, assuming we don't get that, how is the Fairmont Hot Springs area (Sunchaser) for late July? We live in DC and have never been to that area. We have lots of TPUs, so prefer to trade vs. rent. We like scenic drives, easy-moderate hiking in the mountains, kayaking, white water rafting, photography, and would like to see some big wildlife--bears, elk, etc. I was thinking that we could do a day trip to Banff, WW rafting 1 day, hiking 2 days, etc. That seems like enough to keep everyone busy. But---having never been there, I want to make sure that we don't get there and are sorely disappointed. So, I am turning to my tugger friends for thumbs up/down on Fairmont Hot Springs area. Elaine


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 18, 2014)

Elaine

Fairmont will be a lot easier trade since they have a lot more rooms and with all of the problems they have been causing their owners there should be a lot of availability.  That said in your situation you really need to hold out for \Banff or Canmore even if it ends up being a year later.  The mountains in the 2 valleys are very different.  Banff has the spectacular rugged mountains everywhere you look.  The lakes are mountain lakes, extremely cold but surrounded by excellent scenery and are often of an incredible blue/green color unlike anywhere else.  The lakes may allow canoes/kayaks or have a boat tour like on \lake Minniwanka but there will not be pleasure boats and water skiing etc. You should see wildlife if you  head out early morning or in the evening on the quieter roads like up to \mount \norquay, out to \lake Minnewanka or to \Johnson \canyon or just travelling the old 1A highway between Banff and \lake \louise. 

You also can drive up the \icefields \\\parkway towards \jasper which is one of the most beautiful roads anywhere.  \once up you can take a tour to walk on a glacier.  Even staying in \Banff the amount of driving is heavy to see and do everything in a week.

Fairmont is in a valley that is \Calgary's playground.  \there are tons of golf courses and the lakes are filled with boats and water skiers etc.  Lots of locals have second homes in the valley. We spent 11 years in that valley and loved it but the vacation experience is very different.  There are a few hikes, several hot springs including a natural one and \I do have a favorite mountain lake in the region that does not have vacationers pulling water skiers.

Seeing the size of your family the \Fairmont hillside condos (I would not recommend \riverside) would be more comfortable for you than \Banff Rocky \mountain resort since the rooms are tiny there.  The Grand Canadian in \Canmore has nice sized rooms as well.  

Good luck with your hunt.

\joan


----------



## GregD (Jan 20, 2014)

Fairmont is about a 2hr senic drive from Banff with lots of wildlife along the highway especially early in the mornings and later in the evenings.  I'm sure you would enjoy the drive!


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 30, 2014)

Years back I stayed one week in Fairmont (Riverside) and one week in Banff Gate (outside of Canmore).  Two years later we spent 2 weeks in Canmore area.  Next time I think I will plan on a few days in a bed and breakfast or hotel in Jasper to check out just that area and a week in Banff. 

First of all you will do lots of driving.  Try to plan your trips so you arent doing alot of back tracking but you wont be able to avoid some. 

Try not  to plan too much.  This is a trip that could easily be 3 weeks so it would be easy to get overwhelmed.  

I liked the book "Dont waste your time in the Canadian Rockies".  You are close to 4 National Parks that are absolutely gorgeous.  I cant say enough wonderful things about the things you will see.  

You should always start out early because you have lots of driving and some of the more favorite areas dont have enought parking. Take a day to visit Lake Louise and Moraine Lake and maybe stop in and have lunch in Banff. I loved Angel Glacier, its not as crowded and you can get up close and personal without alot of hiking.  

You might want to do a long drive one day and the next day a short drive maybe just hit Yoho NP.  I liked Marble Canyon.   

Anyway you look at it you will just get your apetite wet and if you are like me cant wait to get back.


----------



## Laners (Apr 10, 2014)

*You can't go wrong*

You can't go wrong visiting the Canadian Rockies, the scenery, wildlife, activities will be spectacular. I don't have a lot of time share experience in the mountains (just one in Banff and one Canmore) but I live in Alberta and it's amazing.


----------



## eal (Apr 10, 2014)

Kimberley is a cute alpine village south of Fairmont that makes for a fun day trip.


----------



## Laurie (May 2, 2014)

I would do what Tacoma / Joan said: hold out for Banff or Canmore. Then you could make a daytrip to Fairmont if you want. But I personally wouldn't want to spend a whole week based there, when the much more spectacular Banff is a couple of hours up the road - especially when you're travelling from that far away.


----------



## travel maniac (May 3, 2014)

+1 for staying in Canmore/Banff rather than Fairmont.

One week is the bare minimum time, IMHO, to spend in the Canadian Rockies.  As some have mentioned, you will end up driving a lot (through some of the most beautiful scenery in the world) so you will need to be prepared.

II has some options in Canmore such as Sunset resort which has 2/3 bedroom units.

You can't go wrong with whatever you decide!


----------

